# door hinge are pulling out wood is rotten on right side if rv  2005 cross cuntry 37.5



## ed davison (Aug 23, 2013)

has any one had the wood that the hinges screw in to on the compartment doors on right root and if so is this all one peace of the floor or is there a strip of wood in there for this use i bought the rv used and there was silicone along the edge of the molding  above this spot like to know what and how the edge of this rv is constructed  thanks ed


----------



## akjimny (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Ed and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  If the previous owner slopped a bunch of silicone over the area, he had a water leak and now you have rotten wood back there.  The only way to fix it that I know of is to peel back the siding, cut out all the rotten wood and replace it.  It will be a major undertaking and probably expensive to boot.  You might be able to inject epoxy in there and get the screws to hold but I wouldn't bank on it.  Wish I had better news for you.  Maybe one of the other posters will have better advice.  Good luck.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2013)

You might try longer screws.  I have seen this work but it depends on how bad the damage to the wood is.


----------

